# introduction



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi all,
My name is Joao and i am going to be moving to Lisbon Portugal with my wife. We are interested in developing some contacts in Lisbon and in getting some information on cost of living, etc... in Lisbon. We are planning to move in about two years.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ofilha said:


> Hi all,
> My name is Joao and i am going to be moving to Lisbon Portugal with my wife. We are interested in developing some contacts in Lisbon and in getting some information on cost of living, etc... in Lisbon. We are planning to move in about two years.


Hello Joao,
Welcome to the forum.
I have moved this thread to the portugal section as you are more likely to answers you need there.

Regards Veronica


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Joao,
We live about 1 hour north of Lisbon. I will help you if I can, what do you need to know?
James


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hello Joao,
> Welcome to the forum.
> I have moved this thread to the portugal section as you are more likely to answers you need there.
> 
> Regards Veronica


Thank you Veronica.


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

*question about cost of living.*

Hi James,
Thank you for your reply. We are looking at moving to Portugal in about two years. I am originally from Lisbon and of course i love it. My wife and I have been going there almost every year for the last five years. We are counting on our retirement. We have a couple of issues: eur/usd conversion rates and then the cost of living in Portugal. We are thinking of buying a house in Portugal, either in Lisbon or some where in the country preferably by the beach, maybe north or maybe further south in Alentejo. I used to go to Santa Cruz by Torres Vedras as a kid and we both like it. But we are thinking that in Lisbon there is more to do and it is near trains should we want to travel around Europe which we intend to do. 

I would like to know what should i expect to need of an income, in order to live reasonably well in Lisbon. I probably have more questions but for now that is one of the things we really need to start figuring out. One other question is your over all opinion on living in Portugal. You must like it, but i would like your opinion. We are also a little concerned about how to handle health insurance and if there are local services for smaller types of ilnesses. 

My wife just started a class in Portuguese so she can be independent when we get there. 
Thanks much for your offer to inform.

Joao


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi again Joao,
No problem. Costs of living will depend on a lot of things, lifestyle for instance. I can give you an informed opinion though. If you own your home and have no rental/mortgage costs, I would say that two people could live on around 700 to 800 euros a month and have a good standard of living, you could live for less but as I say that would depend on lifestyle.
Healthcare is quite good, not as good as the States but equal to most of Europe. Each town will have it's own Doctor and access to him is as good as the States. Private healthcare plans are available, costs differ on each case.
The further away from Lisbon you get the cheaper property is (in general) there are of course desirable areas away from Lisbon too, and they tend to be quite expensive. the Silver coast is rising in cost even now, supply and demand you see.
As you say my opinion of Portugal is probably biased, I do love it, I am sure you both will too.
If i can help any more, just ask.
James


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

Thans much James,
Do you know what are the bad areas in Lisbon that one should absolutely avoid?

And if you don't mind, can you tell us what are the areas outside of Lisbon that you think are relatively inexpensive. 

And keep in touch. When we get there we are hoping to have developed some connections with other expatriates. Are you from the US or England? I noticed that there are quite a few Brits in Lisbon. 

Thanks again.
Joao


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I am English, Mrs Silver is Canadian/Portuguese. I have sent you a private message.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.cristobetanea.net/conteudos/Ft_Mapa_do_Festival-Capuchos-Alcobaca_Pt-x.jpg


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks,
I am still newbie and learning how to get around this forum, but i find it very usefull so far. Thanks for all the information you provided. I hope to see you when we get there. It probably will be a couple of years since we are not likely to go next year, trying to save as much as we can for our travel. We have a cat and a dog (GS) that we may have to bring with us. My wife found a website for cunard lines. They allow pets which is great but it takes us to England then we still have to travel to Portugal. Not sure yet how we will be doing this, maybe fly, we will see. We are investigating the various possibilities. 

Thanks again.
Joao


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

There are ferry companies that go between Portsmouth and Bilbao Spain and Plymouth and Santander Spain. I believe they allow animals onboard too. The first company is P&O Ferries the second is Brittany ferries. 
Save your money and make the move, you won't regret it.


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks again....
I am getting very excited... Tired of the rat race...


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

I am a breeder of Ragdoll cats and when the time comes I can help with preparing your family companions for travel, it really is a breeze.


----------



## Paul Sard (Nov 20, 2008)

Ericeira is in my opinion a great place to be, and should be on your visit list. very established community and only 25 minutes from lisbon. Property prices are very resonable when compared to Lisbon, or Sintra, and the beach is fantastic. the new highway have made this town much closer to Lisbon, the big centre, and there is an interesting mix between expats, Portuguese residents (living and working in the area or working in Lx/Cascais) and normal holiday tourists. 

happy to help

Paul


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Ericeira is very nice.


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks you all. I hope we can all keep in touch. Two years fly and next thing you know we will be there. Ericeira is indeed a very nice place. As a kid the place i used to go every year was Santa Cruz by Torres Vedras, but it surely has changed since then, since the 1980s. I could not recognize it when i went back in 20001. The old hotel Marlindo is still there but the housing is just overwhelming. Way too crowded. But the beach is great. I am also finding that the prices there are not too bad. 
Question: Do you folks see property prices going down at all? It seems that people do not lower their prices even with a bad economy.


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

Mamacats said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I am a breeder of Ragdoll cats and when the time comes I can help with preparing your family companions for travel, it really is a breeze.


Thank you. We have one stray cat that has arthrities or was hit by someone or a car, and a shepherd. Since we live in California we are trying to figure out the best way to bring them. We were thinking of going by ship and just drive to the East coast, but it looks like it may be more stressfull than a plain from California to Lisbon.


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Contact airline companies that offer international flights such as TAP, British Airways, etc…
Each airline has their own policies regarding animals traveling.
Most offer in cabin travel if the cat with carrier weights less than 5 kilos and some less than 7 kilos. The shepherd if adult will be too large to travel in the cabin but can go in cargo.

There is also a limit as to how many animals are allowed in cabin therefore you must reserve the space when booking your flight. From California there will be a lay-over, just try to arrange one as short as possible. No drugs to the pets before traveling……

There is more if you like you can contact me personally thru my cattery email address.
ragdolls at(@) dianespride.com

The most work for your family companions will take place the last two weeks before you travel. Looking forward to hearing from you again.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

ofilha said:


> Thanks you all. I hope we can all keep in touch. Two years fly and next thing you know we will be there. Ericeira is indeed a very nice place. As a kid the place i used to go every year was Santa Cruz by Torres Vedras, but it surely has changed since then, since the 1980s. I could not recognize it when i went back in 20001. The old hotel Marlindo is still there but the housing is just overwhelming. Way too crowded. But the beach is great. I am also finding that the prices there are not too bad.
> Question: Do you folks see property prices going down at all? It seems that people do not lower their prices even with a bad economy.


Two things, do you really have a time machine? Secondly, you have more chance of time travel than of a Portuguese dropping his price by very much.


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

silvers said:


> Two things, do you really have a time machine? Secondly, you have more chance of time travel than of a Portuguese dropping his price by very much.


You got that one right, that's for sure.


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

*Just a say hello note.*



silvers said:


> I am English, Mrs Silver is Canadian/Portuguese. I have sent you a private message.


Hi,
I just wanted to keep in touch and touch base with you. How are things going with you? We are stil on the plan to move to Portugal, my wife now is getting real interested in moving and wants us to move next year, we will see. Also, if we do go just for a visit, is it okay to see you? I don't really know where you live but if we go is because we are planning on buying place in Lisbon or around.

Any cheers and hope all is well with you and the Mrs.

Joao Coelho


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Joao,
Of course, it would be great to meet up. We live about an hour north of Lisboa, on the Silver coast.


----------

